# Grooming



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

my dog alfie is 14 months and has only been to the groomers 3 times and is as good as gold but when i try to brush him he bites me hands and makes it very difficult to groom his legs,face and chest.

i don't want to use a muzzle but the 2nd time i took hime she practically shaved hime because he had a few matts and when i took him again at the weekend she said he had some knotts and i had to pay an additional £5 plus buy a new comb for £9 which he won't let me use it on him.

i've tried treats but they go down straight away so i still can't groom him properly, he's been like this from 8 weeks, i just want to go to the groomers and them not think i don't bother.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can you walk me through the process you go through...my pup was always the same and after a year I am able to now groom her without issue....and she was always perfect for groomers. I can probably give you some advice but I would like to know your process first. 

Also if you are stressed your dog will know it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

http://http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1862


MaggieMay follow the thread above which is a series of 4 grooming videos which shows you techniques for grooming cockapoos. Hope this helps. Julia x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is very much like that too, but has got a little better now I groom him more often. I try to be really firm with him and insist on him staying where he is, doing the uh uh noise whenever he tries to wriggle away. It is hard though, but I think the more you do it, the more they get used to it, especially if you treat afterwards.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you need to muzzle him then do so, i would bet that is exactly what your groomer does. your not going to hurt him. it will just prevent him from hurthing you.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Muzzle will give you the Confidence to carry on grooming. 
Trick with the treats, is let them see them on a counter adjacent and every now and then pass them one to eat. They will watch that place like a hawk, higher the value treat the better the focus! Lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Be careful muzzling an unrestrained dog can make it very very stressed and most dogs can remove muzzles if they can get to them with their front paws. If they get the muzzle off they will be upset and aggressive.

Much much more effective is to secure your dog by two tie points one from the collar and the other around the waist. You can see me demonstrate this principal on the grooming video part 1. With this restraint they cannot hurt themselves or you. You can them relax and set about VERY SYMPATHETICALLY AND VERY SLOWLY grooming the coat with both hands free. If your dog is trying to bite you then it is worried that it's going to hurt, so you'll have to spend time slowly showing it that the anxiety it has is not going to lead to discomfort.


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

I always just distract Izzy with a bully stick. I sit on the ground with my legs straight out in a "v" shape and pin the bully stick so it's halfway under my calf. She sits in between my legs trying to get the bully free, and I brush her while she's distracted


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I always had a real struggle to groom Izzy, she would mouth me (not bite) and wriggle in her attempts to escape. I bought an H frame to fit an old table from Groomers on-line with two restraining loops (as Julia says). Izzy co-operates when restrained, I have two hands, I am very careful not to pull her fur, I treat her and I don't get back ache from all the bending and twisting to keep hold of her.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Julia, I'm having Phoebe groomed tomorrow, her legs are very curly for a cocker and a bit matted, then I'm going to start regular grooming. I haven't watched the whole video sequence yet, how often do you do a full groom? What do you recommend for Izzy? At the moment I'm bathing her weekly, and just brushing her through with a soft pinhead slicker, she doesn't mat yet. I'm trying to get her used to the hairdryer at the moment too.
When would you suggest she is tied up and groomed more thoroughly? Thank you


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive bathe Buddy afew times and he goes crazy while im trying to dry him even though id have chew toys for him to chew he would still just want to chew the brush i was using,in the end ive brought another brush so while hes chewing that i brush him with the other its not ideal but he does eventually carm down and let me brush him,im dreading when he gets older and his fur isnt as soft and easy to comb through.
I think i will prehaps get help as it seems like a two person job ,i try to brush him every day so he gets used to it but he still just wants to chew the brush.
Nearly forgot ,i try to bath and comb Buddy when hes a little tired it does help a bit lol


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I've combed Luna every night since Day 1 and she just lies there for me, mainly because she's so tired!! But she does get up and walk away once she's had enough so I anticipate her getting less cooperative the older she gets!!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

When Freddy was a pup I used to give him a toy to chew on while I brushed him and when I was finished give him a treat.

Now I don't have to do that, I just stick on some classical music to relax him  and he lays between my legs dozing away. I also started using the hair dryer to dry him after a bath, which at first he was scared of, but now he loves it! Again, I always finish with a treat.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho has to be in the mood! Normally when he's cuddly and sleepy and he is a joy to groom. Even roll over so I can get to his tummy. On other occasions when he decides to be a little devil, I can't get near him with his brush and he enjoys battling with me and taking the brush out of my hands running away and hiding it under the coffee table. 

So i'm not much help here. The only thing I can suggest is to attack those mats at 'quiet time!'


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is Teddy before and after my grooming course yesterday. My thumbnail is how he looked before ( - I must try to get on top of this photo posting - it baffles me at times) Stressful ++. Can't believe what I had to do to my boy the ear plucking, matt busting and all the rest. However I feel more confident in doing him myself now, so money well spent.
When I brought him home last night my neighbour's kids though I had bought another dog
We were both pretty stressed by the experience - so I poured a large brandy for myself, and thought about pouring one for Teddy, too! (Well - I did actually, but drank it myself)



before 










after


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, good job Tressa! Where did you go? Was it a one day course?
His feet look lush, like furry slippers 
How old is Teddy?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I always had a real struggle to groom Izzy, she would mouth me (not bite) and wriggle in her attempts to escape. I bought an H frame to fit an old table from Groomers on-line with two restraining loops (as Julia says). Izzy co-operates when restrained, I have two hands, I am very careful not to pull her fur, I treat her and I don't get back ache from all the bending and twisting to keep hold of her.


I don't suppose you have a picture of the H Frame with Izzy in on it. I was thinking of getting something, but didn't want to go the whole hog with a grooming table.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie gets groomed about every other day. And every time I do it, she's not 100% happy with it. I try giving her a long lasting chew to distract her, which works up to a point. She lets me groom certain bits and other I can't really get to do properly.

I look her for a grooming on Monday and stayed with the groomer and talked her through the bits I wanted doing. This was great, Millie got her eyebrows, beard, inside of ears, paws and between the pads, the bum and backs of legs all tidied up. She also found mats on her chest which surprised me and in the arm pit area (which I had a hunch were there). All in all, a good groom. A note to self - take her once a month to keep on top of it.

This is Millie having been groomed, I can see her eyes for once


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is groomed every day too. He can be pretty bitey but I have found his favourite chew does the trick. I have to be pretty quick as once the chew is finished he is off, but for a fussy dog who isn't really into food or treats he adores the 'Good Boy Deli Treats' which are chicken and sweet potato flavoured long sticks. He lies there chewing away while I brush and comb him.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

she looks beautiful


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Ali, it was a one day course in Carluke in Lanarkshire at place called Scotgroom. I think it was Kendal who mentioned it quite a long time ago now. It was quite hard going and I was quite nervous at having to use clippers, matt breakers, etc. but I will be asking for some good equipment for Christmas now that I have had a go. Still need a lot of practice, mind you, but it was good to learn some useful techniques. Teddy is 18 months now, and one of the groomers reminded me that dogs sometimes have a little wobble at that age and that extra socialisation is beneficial for them. I did read about that way back when he was a puppy but had forgotten, so it was a timely reminder.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Tressa, I may look into it when Izzy's a bit bigger


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah its the its the training school the groomer at my work went to. im wanting to go on a propper full corse but its funding it. http://www.scotgroom.co.uk/grooming-tuition.html


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Millie gets groomed about every other day. And every time I do it, she's not 100% happy with it. I try giving her a long lasting chew to distract her, which works up to a point. She lets me groom certain bits and other I can't really get to do properly.
> 
> I look her for a grooming on Monday and stayed with the groomer and talked her through the bits I wanted doing. This was great, Millie got her eyebrows, beard, inside of ears, paws and between the pads, the bum and backs of legs all tidied up. She also found mats on her chest which surprised me and in the arm pit area (which I had a hunch were there). All in all, a good groom. A note to self - take her once a month to keep on top of it.
> 
> This is Millie having been groomed, I can see her eyes for once


She is just lovely.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys i'll try those suggestions - if only he understood the less he resists the quicker it will be


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Kendal, thanks for fixing my pics Much appreciated.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Millie is absolutely stunning :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------

